# Garmin 305 Cadence Sensor Compatibility



## gmgarcia (Jan 22, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if the Garmin 305 is compatible with the Bontrager ANT + Cadence only sensor?

After my research, it appears that it's not compatible and my 305 will not pick up the Bontrager cadence sensor I have. But, I have not ruled out my idiocy or the possibility that my equipment is faulty.

If anyone knows for a fact that they are indeed not compatible, then I have the wrong sensor.

Many Thanks,


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

110 times I have posted thus link

http://www.thisisant.com/modules/mod_product-directory.php?brand=


----------



## gmgarcia (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi slocaus,

Thanks for posting again for the 110th time!

So helpful.

Cheers,


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

I was actually surprised that my Blackburn Neuro Speed/Cad sensor worked on my Garmin 800. The garmin one would not fit/work on my chainstay because the cable guid for the brake was right where the garmin unit had to go.

Oddly, the site linked above says my Blackburn HR monitor should work. However, it does not.


----------

